# Edit TiVo Menus



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

A tivoweb module for editing the text of Tivo's menus.

E.g. if you have more than one tivo you can change the text of
"TiVo Central" to be "Tivo Central One" on one machine, and "Tivo Central Two" on the other

To install just drop it into your tivoweb modules folder.

Usage is similar to tivoweb's resource editor.

Change any text, then press enter.

Tivo caches the contents of the database, so you will have to click "update resources", and then reboot to see your changes.

Since there are so many items, I've included a search box at the top


Enjoy!


----------



## tenwiseman (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh Brilliant!!! 

Thanks very much!


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Brilliant. I've found making menu changes the long way is quite hard work......thanks!!


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

installed ok, but it doesnt seem to update or change anything, once i update resources and then reboot, the items I changed revert back to what they were before.

I can change them the traditional way, by telneting into tivo and then via the tivosh prompt.

not too bothered reallly as I have already made the edits I want to, but jst thought I would feedback.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you pressing enter *after each edit* ?

The changes will show in tivoweb immediately when you refresh the page,
but require a reboot to show in tivo's GUI


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike - good stuff, thanks! :up:

However, not that this module is VERY dangerous if used unwisely. If there are field placemarkers in the message you're changing you MUST have the same number of field placemarkers in your new message or your TiVo will die horribly when it tries to display that message.

For example, message 45 on my TiVo is:

```
This recording will be saved until at least %s.
```
If you change that to:

```
This recording will be saved until at least tomorrow.
```
TiVo will crash when it tries to display that message.

The %s is a field placemarker and will be replaced with word(s) before being displayed on the TV screen. A placemarker always starts with a % - for example %d is the other one used and is replaced with a number.

The placemarker does not have to be in the same position in the new message - for example

```
%s is when this recording will be saved until.
```


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

If I get 404 errors with Monty Python quotes every time I press Enter, is it because I'm using TWP 2.0?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

This loads fine on my Tivo1 (which is otherwise quite dodgy) but on my Tivo2 (which is quite healthy), the page loads with this error

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_menuedit '/' ''
no such object: CONFLICT err=0x00030007
    while executing
"dbobj $objStrResGroup get Item"
    ("uplevel" body line 5)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set objSwSystem [db $db openid $swsystemfsid]
set objResourceGroup [dbobj $objSwSystem get ResourceGroup]
set objStrResGroup [linde..."
    (procedure "::action_menuedit" line 34)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That error often means the database is too busy, try again , or restart tivoweb.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Great work. I've already tweaked mine as much as I want it, and I urge extreme caution for the same reasons as above 

Note that you can get *enhanced functionality* in the UI just by changing the text! Eg the start padding:
{On time|0|1/2 a minute early|30|1 minute early|60|1 1/2 minutes early|90|2 minutes early|120|2 1/2 minutes early|150|3 minutes early|180|3 1/2 minutes early|210|4 minutes early|240|4 1/2 minutes early|270|5 minutes early|300|10 minutes early|600|15 minutes early|900|20 minutes early|1200|25 minutes early|1500|30 minutes early|1800|}

...and end padding:
{On time|0|1/2 a minute longer|30|1 minute longer|60|1 1/2 minutes longer|90|2 minutes longer|120|2 1/2 minutes longer|150|3 minutes longer|180|3 1/2 minutes longer|210|4 minutes longer|240|4 1/2 minutes longer|270|5 minutes longer|300|10 minutes longer|600|15 minutes longer|900|20 minutes longer|1200|25 minutes longer|1500|30 minutes longer|1800|35 minutes longer|2100|40 minutes longer|2400|45 minutes longer|2700|50 minutes longer|3000|55 minutes longer|3300|1 hour longer|3600|1 1/2 hours longer|5400|3 hours longer|10800|}

More "Save until" times:
{Until space needed|0|Until I delete|-1|1 day|1|2 days|2|3 days|3|4 days|4|5 days|5|6 days|6|A week|7|10 days|10|A fortnight|14|3 weeks|21|A month|30|}

I also tweaked the names of my hardware and the lineup. I've got a Pacelink cable going into RF2 of the Sky Digibox to change channels, and I also use the DTT "Sky Radio" lineup workaround:
{Satellite Receiver} -> {Sky Digibox}
{Box with Infrared Blaster} -> {with IR cable}
{Digital Cable/Digital Terrestrial with Set-top Box} -> {DTT lineup (Sky Radio)}
So for the first time, the System Information screen doesn't chop off the text 

[Edit - to clarify, I did my edits some time ago the old way with dbget/set.]


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> Note that you can get *enhanced functionality* in the UI just by changing the text! Eg the start padding:... ...and end padding:


But does that change the _actual_ padding times or _just_ the text?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The actual padding.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh. Hang on! I missed a bit  You're changing some numbers as well as the associated text. Okay. Makes sense now. I feel suitably dumb  I assume a re-boot is needed for changes to take effect?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes. BTW with the 3.x software which we didn't get in the UK, you could even have negative padding, which worked, just by using negative numbers in those strings!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> Note that you can get *enhanced functionality* in the UI just by changing the text! Eg the start padding:...


Not sure how to do with the "Edit Menu" module. Don't know what to search for to bring up those options. I've tried 'padding' and 'minutes'


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Some interesting text stored away in resources. For example:


My TiVo said:


> This programme was not recorded because someone in your household changed channels during the recording.


This is resource string 457. I've killed a recording by doing this (deliberately) but never seen that message anywhere.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

If it does appear it would be in the Recording History. But for our TiVos you just get a bong if you press chanup/down during recording. Note that because the goal of the v2.5.x software was to merge the UK and USA code, many resources are for their dual tuners satellite models. (Check out all the satellite setup graphics in MFS/Resource/Image in TiVoweb!)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Not sure how to do with the "Edit Menu" module. Don't know what to search for to bring up those options. I've tried 'padding' and 'minutes'


Still not found out how to do this. Any clues appreciated. Thanks 

Actually, I can't even find _any_ of the text in mrtickles post #10, above 

I assume I'm doing something wrong but I obviously don't know what


----------

